# FEL Mounting Pin.



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

FEL Mounting Pin. Connects loader frame to tractor mount. Kioti 3510 Hydrastatic. I lost one of the mounting pins. Does anyone know where I might buy one?
I had removed the FEL and have not been able to get it back on. I have about destroied the hood with my attempts to get the FEL back on. All the dealer tells me is Drive in straight and it falls in place. BS.
At this point I want to get the FEL on and then have the Hood evalluated for repart or replacement. 
No use attempting again without both mount pins.

Please Help!!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning John,

Can you post a picture of this pin? With dimensions. If all else fails, take it to a machine shop and have one made. 

Since you are going to be looking for parts or a complete hood, If you cannot get any satisfaction from your local Kioti dealer, try Paige Tractors Inc., Paige,Texas. Phone: (866) 643-9197. They have some good people in their parts dept.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What loader do you have? Is it a KL4030? You can search for a dealer or talk to the one you bought your tractor from, and with the proper information, they should be able to ship you a new pin... or they may have one in stock.
In regards to getting the loader on and off your tractor, there are a few good videos out there to explain, step by step how to perform that task.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning John,
> 
> Can you post a picture of this pin? With dimensions. If all else fails, take it to a machine shop and have one made.
> 
> Since you are going to be looking for parts or a complete hood, If you cannot get any satisfaction from your local Kioti dealer, try Paige Tractors Inc., Paige,Texas. Phone: (866) 643-9197. They have some good people in their parts dept.



I'll try. My old camera works when it likes. Thank You for the reply and help.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

pogobill said:


> What loader do you have? Is it a KL4030? You can search for a dealer or talk to the one you bought your tractor from, and with the proper information, they should be able to ship you a new pin... or they may have one in stock.
> In regards to getting the loader on and off your tractor, there are a few good videos out there to explain, step by step how to perform that task.



Thank You or the reply. Yes, it is the KL 4030. My Dealer can order them, I was trying to find onr who has one In-Stock.
Reinstalling the buck/frame has frustrated me to no end. I the attempts, I have managed to damage the Hood badly by using the hydraulis to get things to align. Bad move!
I'll try to find some of the videos. I had found one, it was useless. They talked about the FEL and removed the FEL, but did not reistall it. Darn-It!!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you tried to do it this way?







Also, when you removed the FEL did you place it on level ground with the stand down?

I have had the FEL off of my CK3510 a few times and never had a problem getting it back on doing it about the same way as this video except for the first time....The first time it was not on level ground and I played hell to get it back on......I wound up using a Bloomfield jack on each arm to get it level enough to put the pins back in....After that time, I made damn sure that it was on level ground before I removed it.....


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply and help.

My problems with reinstalling the FEL has many elements (mistakes) of my own iggorance,

1. I removed it outside on what looked level, it wasn't.

2. When I couldn't get the FEL on, only one Pin partially in, a lot of up/down, and I got frustrared, which is not good, I got into doing all sorts of sling, hitting /pushing on shall pine trees, thinking the pressure would move the FEL into aligment. It didn't.

3. Removed the Bucket, thinging that it would be lighter and more easily to get into place. It didn't help anything
.
4. Removed the FEL Frame, backed out of it, and the rear of the frame went down to the ground.

5. Tried to force the bucket end to the ground with weight. I didn't have enough.

6. Finally used a bar through the mounnt holes at the rear and a small rolling crane to tip the balance. I had sprnt many hours and a lot of work to get the bucket in the correcy position to be united with the FEL. Finally got the FEL to stand on it'd own.

7. Again, it looked to bbe on Level Ground. Apparently it wasn't. Went through the same mess as before, but this time I hadmy Neighbors help with his tractor w/FEL. Nothing we did was of any good.
A few times it was very close to being in position, but just as quickly moved away from where it needed to be.

8. Then one night, it dawned on me, "Level Spot"! I have a garage with a concrete floor. Why did I never put it in there.

9. Presently, the FEL is our side and not on level. I'm thinking of asking my neighbor to lift it with his tractor and move it to the garage. Once manuvered into the garage, far enough to get it and the tractor on level I hope to get it on the tractor.

10. One problem is during the time my neighbor and I were trying to get it on, I lost one of the Large "Latch Pins". I went all over the area, we were in, with the Backblade trying to get it to show itself. Back and forth over and over and I never found it. I'll have to order one. Someday, I'll probably find it in the most unlikely place.

All of this has happened over about 5 months, not including the original removal.

Weeks would go by with no try's due to my health, mainly arthrilis in both knees and COPD, etc..

That's the story of this fiasco.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

John C. Posey said:


> Thanks for the reply and help.
> 
> My problems with reinstalling the FEL has many elements (mistakes) of my own iggorance,
> 
> ...



Once you get the other pin, do you or anyone that you know have a Bloomfield jack? 2 would be great but you can probably do it with one........If so, pull back into the FEL and use the jack to get one side lined up and pin it. Then move to the other side and do the same thing.....

I guess I should explain what I mean by a "Bloomfield jack".......

This is what I am talking about...............Some folks call them Bloomfield jacks since the Hi Life company is located in Bloomfield, Indiana.....










Hi-Lift® All-Cast Jack - Hi-Lift Jack Co.


Hi-Lift® All-Cast Jack The Hi-Lift Jack Company offers the only all-cast jack manufactured in the world today. Our casting jack is manufactured from high...




hi-lift.com


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

That's a great idea. I don't have a high-jack like that and I dod't know if anyone near has one. I've known them by Hi-Lift.
I looked around the internet and found some. As usual the Prices of the same jack are vastly different at differant Sellers.
I do have a roll-around floor crane that might work, if I can get the frame under the FEL with the tractor in place.

I'm wondering what height I may need. Looks like they are from 3?" up to 60". I'm thinking it wouldn't hurt to be 60" and have enough lift.
I need to go into town tomorrow, I'll check a few places, otherwise I'll need to order one.

Thank You for your help.

I'll keep you informed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

John C. Posey said:


> That's a great idea. I don't have a high-jack like that and I dod't know if anyone near has one. I've known them by Hi-Lift.
> I looked around the internet and found some. As usual the Prices of the same jack are vastly different at differant Sellers.
> I do have a roll-around floor crane that might work, if I can get the frame under the FEL with the tractor in place.
> 
> ...



If you are going to get one then get the 60 inch one........


----------

